# hit and hold (fishing)



## Taldea

Buenas noches:

por favor, ¿podéis ayudarme a traducir la expresión de arriba? Como aclaro, tiene que ver con la práctica de la pesca, pero se trata de una expresión entrecomillada y no querría arriesgarme con una traducción 'personalísima' si existe un equivalente aceptado en castellano. Copio la frase:

'As far as I'm aware, there is no accurate data on what different fish pull. So I'm resorting to educated guesswork here that is it based on what line strenghts are neccesary hor 'hit and hold' fishing in still water'.

Traduzco:

'Hasta donde yo sé, no hay datos precisos sobre cuanto tiran las diferentes clases de peces. De modo que estoy recurriendo a suposiciones bien fundamentadas que se basan en la cantidad de fuerza del sedal necesaria para 'acertar y sujetar' la captura en aguas tranquilas'. 

El autor está hablando de la fuerza de arrastre de los peces, que en el agua es muy superior a su peso, en contra de lo que cabría esperar. Como, es de suponer, no hay datos empíricos sobre el tema, hace trabajo de deducción a partir de la fuerza de sedal que arrastran en su huida tras enganchar el cebo.

Así pues, ahí queda eso... El asunto ya tiene en enjundia en sí en castellano, pero ese 'hit and hold' me complica más las cosas. 
Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda, por supuesto. Saludos a todos


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sin saber algo más, parece que aquí "hit and hold" significa que el pez pica el cebo y el anzuelo y los retiene (no logra soltarlos). También puede referirse a la manera de pescar en el fondo de aguas muy profundas, pero no parece encajar aquí.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Échale un vistazo al enlace; describe el "hit and hold" como una técnica de pesca en la que, básicamente, mantienes la tensión en cuanto el pez pica, sin soltar hilo en ningún momento (prácticamente lo que sugiere Sprach). Me temo que no he encontrado equivalente castellano para referirse a esta forma de pescar...

[Si no encontrases equivalente, tal vez traduciría "'hit and hold' fishing" como "técnica de 'picar y tirar' ('hit and hold' fishing)", con la correspondiente nota del trad. Aunque suena lo suficientemente mal como para animarme a buscar alternativas ]


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Sin saber algo más, parece que aquí "hit and hold" significa que el pez pica el cebo y el anzuelo y los retiene (no logra soltarlos). También puede referirse a la manera de pescar en el fondo de aguas muy profundas, pero no parece encajar aquí.





ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Échale un vistazo al enlace; describe el "hit and hold" como una técnica de pesca en la que, básicamente, mantienes la tensión en cuanto el pez pica, sin soltar hilo en ningún momento (prácticamente lo que sugiere Sprach). Me temo que no he encontrado equivalente castellano para referirse a esta forma de pescar...
> 
> [Si no encontrases equivalente, tal vez traduciría "'hit and hold' fishing" como "técnica de 'picar y tirar' ('hit and hold' fishing)", con la correspondiente nota del trad. Aunque suena lo suficientemente mal como para animarme a buscar alternativas ]



¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, Sprachliebhaber y ChemaSaltasabes! 

Sobre el contexto de pesca no puedo deciros nada, porque lo que está haciendo el autor es calcular la fuerza de arrastre de un pez, en concreto, cuando peso debería tener para hundir a un hombre o impedirlo avanzar mientras nada. copio todo epárrafo previo para que lo veáis:

'Aunque los pescadores dan mucha importancia al peso de los peces, la mayoría de ellos no pesa nada en el agua. Podrías colgar de tu pierna un pez muerto de cualquier tamaño sin riesgo alguno. Por eso no necesitas una caña de veinte libras para capturar un pez de veinte libras. En el agua puedes pescar un pez de este tamaño con una tensión de rotura de tres libras, con tal que tengas carrete de sobra. Dejas que el pez se resista hasta que se canse y flote con el vientre hacia arriba. Y luego acercas su cuerpo ingrávido y flotante con la red o al alcance de tu mano. Pero si tratas de pararlo cuando el pez está corriendo, sujetarlo desde un árbol sumergido o desde una roca, romperá la caña. Esto equivale a la diferencia entre un barco con el motor parado, que puedes mover con un solo dedo, y el mismo bote con el motor encendido. Lo que sientes no es el peso del pez sino el poder de su maquinaria. En general, este es proporcional al peso -los peces grandes tiran con más fuerza que los pequeños - pero las cifras reales sobre peso en el aire y fuerza muscular no coinciden'.

Así pues, la idea es que el pez no debe coger 'carrerilla': el pez cansado pesa poco, pero el pez en 'funcionamiento' está en su elemento y su fuerza es mucho mayor que su peso: de ahí la necesidad de pararlo en seco en cuanto pique o de mantenerlo hasta que se canse. No se hace referencia la profundidad ni a la forma, por ejemplo, del animal,que seguro que también influyen -junto con su peso- en su fuerza de arrastre, sino sobre todo a su estado: ¿está o no en movimiento? Esa es la cuestión.

En el texto que refieres, ChemaSaltasesbs, se hace muchas veces referencia a los snags: entiendo que se trata de sujetar al pez para que no huya hacia donde el hilo pueda romperse.

Como el pescador hace hincapié en cansar al pez, no sé si 'picar y tirar' sería lo más adecuado; seguramente sí, según el tipo de pez. Pero supongo que también lo sería 'picar y sujetar' (si es un siluro majete, el tirón le va a regalar tu brazo): dejar que el pez se resista hasta que se agote... y para ello tener hilo de sobra. En general, yo supongo que se trata de grandes peces  -esta expresión está recogida en el capítulo sobre siluros europeos- porque en tales casos que sería preciso un montón de hilo para dejarles luchar y avanzar hasta que se cansen, ¿no os parece?

Como estoy tranquila ya, gracias a vosotros, acerca de la idea que se quiere transmitir, voy a preguntar en el foro de pescadores, a ver si alguno tiene idea de expresión al uso para esta técnica. Aunque si tú, ChemaSaltasebes, no la conoces... -lo digo porque ser nativo de estos lares- pues, ya voy algo desalentada... ¡En fin, os contaré si alguien me dice algo!

¡Saludos y muchísimas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Masood

"...there is no accurate data on what different fish pull. So I'm resorting to educated guesswork here that is it based on what line strengths are necessary for '*hit and hold*' fishing in still water'.

This means (my interpretation):

"...there is no accurate data on the physical pulling strength of different fish (when they are hooked). So I'm resorting to educated guesswork here that is it based on the thickness (strength) of fishing line required for *controlling the fish once it has taken the bait* (is on the hook) and is trying to swim away.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola Taldea,
Creo que con el contexto que traes pillo mejor la idea; el autor trata de deducir la fuerza de arrastre de distintos peces (su "potencia", vaya) con un educated guesswork que fundamenta en la fuerza necesaria de los hilos cuando haces pesca de hit and hold en aguas tranquilas. [¡lo que dice Masood aquí arriba, vaya! (acabo de leerlo después de escribir)]

En fin, tienes toda la razón en que "tirar" no es muy correcto. Y tampoco me gusta "picar", para ser sincero. Sujetar está bien, pero le falta tal vez la violencia del "hit" para transmitir la idea de "sujetar manteniendo la tensión" (el original hit and hold es bastante potente, semánticamente, pero también en su sonido).
¿Qué tal algo así como "morder y aguantar"?  (¿¿"morder y sujetar"??).
Bfff, no te lío más. Te aviso si encuentro una expresión "real" en castellano.
Saludos!


----------



## Taldea

Masood said:


> "...there is no accurate data on what different fish pull. So I'm resorting to educated guesswork here that is it based on what line strengths are necessary for '*hit and hold*' fishing in still water'.
> 
> This means (my interpretation):
> 
> "...there is no accurate data on the physical pulling strength of different fish (when they are hooked). So I'm resorting to educated guesswork here that is it based on the thickness (strength) of fishing line required for *controlling the fish once it has taken the bait* (is on the hook) and is trying to swim away.





ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Hola Taldea,
> Creo que con el contexto que traes pillo mejor la idea; el autor trata de deducir la fuerza de arrastre de distintos peces (su "potencia", vaya) con un educated guesswork que fundamenta en la fuerza necesaria de los hilos cuando haces pesca de hit and hold en aguas tranquilas. [¡lo que dice Masood aquí arriba, vaya! (acabo de leerlo después de escribir)]
> 
> En fin, tienes toda la razón en que "tirar" no es muy correcto. Y tampoco me gusta "picar", para ser sincero. Sujetar está bien, pero le falta tal vez la violencia del "hit" para transmitir la idea de "sujetar manteniendo la tensión" (el original hit and hold es bastante potente, semánticamente, pero también en su sonido).
> ¿Qué tal algo así como "morder y aguantar"?  (¿¿"morder y sujetar"??).
> Bfff, no te lío más. Te aviso si encuentro una expresión "real" en castellano.
> Saludos!



¡Buenos días, Massod y ChemaSaltasebes!

muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Efectivamente, la idea es la que tenéis en mente: se trata de averiguar la fuerza de arrastre de los peces cuando están en al agua, muy superior a su peso, y de manejar esa fuerza para que no se escape una vez ha picado, como dices, Masood, para que el pez no se escape o se meta allí de donde no pueda sacarlo.

La cuestión es cómo expresar esto con la contundencia del original. Cómo dices, ChemaSaltasebes, estoy más satisfecha con 'sujetar' -o 'aguantar', sí: da más idea de la tensión- que con 'picar'. 'Morder' me gusta más que 'picar', más grave, más 'struggling'.
Si encuentras algo, soy toda oídos.
Y lo mismo te digo, Masood! Una traducción breve y contundente en esta línea me vendría de perlas, ahora que me habéis ayudado a aclarar el significado!
Muchas gracias de nuevo a los dos. Es un placer contar con vuestra ayuda.Saludos!!


----------



## Taldea

Masood said:


> "...there is no accurate data on what different fish pull. So I'm resorting to educated guesswork here that is it based on what line strengths are necessary for '*hit and hold*' fishing in still water'.
> 
> This means (my interpretation):
> 
> "...there is no accurate data on the physical pulling strength of different fish (when they are hooked). So I'm resorting to educated guesswork here that is it based on the thickness (strength) of fishing line required for *controlling the fish once it has taken the bait* (is on the hook) and is trying to swim away.





ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Hola Taldea,
> Creo que con el contexto que traes pillo mejor la idea; el autor trata de deducir la fuerza de arrastre de distintos peces (su "potencia", vaya) con un educated guesswork que fundamenta en la fuerza necesaria de los hilos cuando haces pesca de hit and hold en aguas tranquilas. [¡lo que dice Masood aquí arriba, vaya! (acabo de leerlo después de escribir)]
> 
> En fin, tienes toda la razón en que "tirar" no es muy correcto. Y tampoco me gusta "picar", para ser sincero. Sujetar está bien, pero le falta tal vez la violencia del "hit" para transmitir la idea de "sujetar manteniendo la tensión" (el original hit and hold es bastante potente, semánticamente, pero también en su sonido).
> ¿Qué tal algo así como "morder y aguantar"?  (¿¿"morder y sujetar"??).
> Bfff, no te lío más. Te aviso si encuentro una expresión "real" en castellano.
> Saludos!




Buenas tardes de nuevo, Masood y ChemaSaltasebes:

os escribo porque me han sugerido en el foro de pescadores la traducción 'clavar y mantener'. Es una sugerencia, porque nadie reconoce la expresión en su conjunto aunque comprenden bien el contenido de la técnica. ¿Qué os parece?: ¿no será 'clavar' un poco excesivo? Lo pregunto porque Chema, tú proponías, 'morder' pero el sujeto de 'hit' es el pescador, ¿no?, el mismo que quien 'hold'... Si pongo 'morder' y 'sujetar' me refiero a dos sujetos diferentes...

No respondáis si el tema os carga: lo entendería perfectamente, de verdad.

Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda. ¡Saludos y buenas noches!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

¡Clavaron la traducción en el foro de pescadores! 
A mí me gusta. Y tienes toda la razón en cuanto a que parece mejor lo del sujeto único. La propuesta conserva la fuerza del original, traslada perfectamente la sensación de esfuerzo asociada y es claramente descriptiva.
Y sí, clavar en este contexto tal vez sea un tanto excesiva. Pero un tanto nada más  (acertar/pillar/enganchar y mantener... no se me ocurren opciones tan válidas como alternativa)


Taldea said:


> clavar y mantener


----------



## Taldea

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> ¡Clavaron la traducción en el foro de pescadores!
> A mí me gusta. Y tienes toda la razón en cuanto a que parece mejor lo del sujeto único. La propuesta conserva la fuerza del original, traslada perfectamente la sensación de esfuerzo asociada y es claramente descriptiva.
> Y sí, clavar en este contexto tal vez sea un tanto excesiva. Pero un tanto nada más  (acertar/pillar/enganchar y mantener... no se me ocurren opciones tan válidas como alternativa)



Me alegra que te guste la traducción, ChemaSaltasebes. Los pescadores son muy claros, pero a veces muy sectarios en su lenguaje y echo verdaderos pulsos con ellos para que me ofrezcan versiones 'para todos los públicos' de sus vocablos de argot y expresiones para iniciados. Y es un ejercicio muy grato para mí, confío que para ellos también un poco.
A pesar de la clavada, seguiré para adelante con la expresión. La verdad es que me anima que lo veas claro y te agradezco mucho tu respuesta.
¡Saludos, ChemaSaltasebes!


----------

